# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون العام >  دستور الولايــــات المتحـدة الأمريكـية

## هيثم الفقى

دستور الولايــــات المتحـدة الأمريكـية 

*في ما يلي النص الكامل لدستور الولايات المتحدة. وتشير الأقواس إلى الأجزاء التي غيرتها أو أبطلتها التعديلات التي أدخلت على الدستور. 
**
نحن شعب الولايات المتحدة
رغبة منا في إنشاء اتحاد أكثر كمالاً، وفي إقامة العدالة، وضمان الاستقرار الداخلي، وتوفير سبل الدفاع المشترك، وتعزيز الخير العام وتأمين نعم الحرية لنا ولأجيالنا القادمة، نرسم ونضع هذا الدستور للولايات المتحدة الأمريكية.


المادة الأولى
الفقرة الأولى
الفرع التشريعي
تناط جميع السلطات التشريعية الممنوحة هنا بكونغرس للولايات المتحدة يتألف من مجلس الشيوخ ومجلس للنواب.

الفقرة الثانية
مجلس النواب
1- يتألف مجلس النواب من أعضاء يختارون كل سنتين من قبل الشعب في مختلف الولايات، ويجب أن تتوفر في الناخبين في كل ولاية نفس المؤهلات التي يتوجب توفرها في ناخبي أعضاء أكثر مجلسي الهيئة التشريعية في تلك الولاية، عدداً.
2- لا يصبح أي شخص نائباً ما لم يكن قد بلغ الخامسة والعشرين وما لم تكن مضت عليه سبع سنوات وهو من مواطني الولايات المتحدة، وما لم يكن لدى انتخابه، من سكان الولاية التي يتم اختياره فيها.
3- يوزع عدد النواب والضرائب المباشرة بين مختلف الولايات (التي قد يضمها هذا الاتحاد بنسبة عدد سكان كل منها وهو العدد الذي يحدد بأن يضاف إلى مجموع عدد السكان الأحرار، بمن فيهم أولئك المرتبطون بالخدمة لعدد من السنين، وباستثناء الهنود الذين لا تفرض عليهم ضرائب، ثلاثة أخماس من عداهم من الناس). ويجري الإحصاء الفعلي للسكان في غضون ثلاث سنوات بعد انعقاد أول اجتماع لكونغرس الولايات المتحدة، وبعد ذلك في غضون كل فترة عشر سنوات لاحقة، وذلك بالكيفية التي يحددها القانون. ويجب ألا يزيد عدد النواب عن نائب واحد لكل ثلاثين ألف نسمة، ولكن يجب أن يكون لكل ولاية نائب واحد على الأقل. وإلى أن يتم مثل هذا الإحصاء يكون لولاية نيوهامبشير الحق في انتخاب ثلاثة نواب، وولاية مساشوستس ثمانية، وولاية رود أيلاند وبروفيدنس بلانتيشن واحد، وولاية كونيتيكت خمسة، وولاية نيويورك ستة، وولاية نيوجرزي أربعة، وولاية بنسيلفانيا ثمانية، وولاية ديلاوير واحد، وولاية ماريلاند ستة، وولاية فرجينيا عشرة، وولاية نورث كارولينا خمسة، وولاية ساوث كارولينا خمسة، وولاية جورجيا ثلاثة.
4- عندما يشغر مقعد أو أكثر من مقاعد النواب في أي ولاية، تدعو السلطة التنفيذية فيها إلى إجراء انتخابات لملء هذا المقعد أو المقاعد الشاغرة.
5- يختار مجلس النواب رئيسه وسائر مسؤوليه، وتكون لهذا المجلس وحده سلطة توجيه الاتهام النيابي.

الفقرة الثالثة
مجلس الشيوخ
1- يتألف مجلس الشيوخ من شيخين عن كل ولاية (تختارها الهيئة التشريعية في تلك الولاية) لمدة ست سنوات. ويكون لكل شيخ صوت واحد.
2- عقب اجتماع أعضاء مجلس الشيوخ مباشرة نتيجة الانتخاب الأول، يتم تقسيمهم إلى ثلاث فئات متساوية قدر المستطاع. وتشغر مقاعد شيوخ الفئة الأولى عند انتهاء السنة الثانية، ومقاعد شيوخ الفئة الثانية عند انتهاء السنة الرابعة، ومقاعد شيوخ الفئة الثالثة عند انتهاء السنة السادسة، بحيث يمكن اختيار الثلث مرة كل سنتين. (وإذا شغر مقعد أو أكثر بسبب الاستقالة أو سواها، خلال عطلة الهيئة التشريعية لولاية ما، جاز للسلطة التنفيذية في تلك الولاية أن تجري تعيينات مؤقتة ريثما يعقد الاجتماع التالي للمجلس التشريعي الذي يقوم عندئذ بملء المقاعد الشاغرة.)
3- لا يصبح أي شخص عضواً في مجلس الشيوخ وما لم يكن قد بلغ الثلاثين من العمر ما لم تكن مضت عليه تسع سنوات وهو من مواطني الولايات المتحدة، وما لم يكن لدى انتخابه من سكان الولاية التي يتم اختياره عنها.
4- يكون نائب رئيس الولايات المتحدة رئيساً لمجلس الشيوخ، ولكنه لا يدلي بصوته ما لم تتعادل الأصوات.
5- يختار مجلس الشيوخ مسئوليه الآخرين كما يختار رئيساً مؤقتاً في غياب نائب الرئيس أو عند توليه مهام رئيس الولايات المتحدة.
6- لمجلس الشيوخ وحده سلطة إجراء المحاكمة في جميع قضايا الاتهام النيابي. وعندما ينعقد مجلس الشيوخ لهذا الغرض يقسم جميع أعضائه اليمين أو يدلون بالإقرار. وعندما تتناول المحاكمة رئيس الولايات المتحدة، يترأس رئيس المحكمة العليا الجلسات. ولا يدان أي شخص بدون موافقة ثلثي الأعضاء الحاضرين.
7- لا تتعدى الأحكام في حالات الاتهام البرلماني حد العزل من المنصب، وتقرير عدم الأهلية لتولي منصب شرفي أو يقتضي ثقة أو يدر ربحاً لدى الولايات المتحدة، والتمتع به. ولكن الشخص المدان يبقى مع ذلك عرضة وقابلاً للاتهام والمحاكمة والحكم عليه ومعاقبته وفقاً للقانون.

الفقرة الرابعة تنظيم الكونغرس
1- مواعيد وأماكن وطريقة انتخابات الشيوخ والنواب تحددها في كل ولاية هيئتها التشريعية، ولكن يمكن للكونغرس، في أي وقت، أن يسن قانوناً يحدد فيه مثل هذه الأنظمة أو يعدلها، (إلا في ما يتعلق بدوائر اختيار الشيوخ.)
2- يجتمع الكونغرس مرة على الأقل كل عام، (ويكون موعد هذا الاجتماع أول يوم اثنين من شهر كانون الأول/ديسمبر) ما لم يحدد الكونغرس، بقانون، موعداً آخر.

الفقرة الخامسة
1- كل من المجلسين هو الحكم في انتخابات أعضائه ونتائجها ومؤهلاتهم. وتشكل الأغلبية في كل من المجلسين النصاب القانوني لقيامه بأعماله، ولكن يمكن لعدد أصغر أن يؤجل الجلسات من يوم إلى يوم، وقد يخول كل من المجلسين سلطة إجبار الأعضاء المتغيبين على الحضور بالطريقة التي يراها وبمقتضى العقوبات التي يرتأي فرضها.
2- يمكن لكل من المجلسين أن يضع قواعد نظامه الداخلي وأن يعاقب أعضاءه على سلوكهم غير النظامي، كما يمكنه بموافقة الثلثين، طرد أحد الأعضاء.
3- يحتفظ كل من المجلسين بمحاضر لجلساته ينشرها من حين لآخر، باستثناء تلك الأجزاء التي يرى أنها تستلزم السرية، كما أن تصويت أعضاء أي من المجلسين بالموافقة أو الرفض في أي مسألة، ينبغي أن يسجل في المحاضر إذا رغب في ذلك خمس عدد الأعضاء الحاضرين.
4- لا يجوز لأي من المجلسين، أثناء انعقاد دورة الكونغرس، رفع جلساته لأكثر من ثلاثة أيام دون موافقة المجلس الآخر. كما لا يجوز لأي منهما نقل جلساته إلى أي مكان خلاف المكان الذي يلتئم فيه المجلسان.

الفقرة السادسة
1- يتقاضى الشيوخ والنواب لقاء خدماتهم بدلاً يحدده القانون، ويدفع من خزانة الولايات المتحدة. ولهم في جميع الحالات، ما عدا حالات الخيانة والجنايات والإخلال بالأمن، أن يتمتعوا بامتياز عدم اعتقالهم أثناء حضورهم جلسات مجلسهم، وفي ذهابهم إلى ذلك المجلس وعودتهم منه، وأي خطاب يلقى أو مناقشة تجري في أي من المجلسين لا يسألون عنها في أي مكان آخر.
2- لا يجوز لأي شيخ أو نائب أن يعين، خلال الفترة التي انتخب لها، في أي منصب مدني خاضع لسلطة الولايات المتحدة، يكون قد أنشئ، أو تكون تعويضاته قد زيدت خلال تلك الفترة، كما لا يجوز لأي شخص يشغل أي منصب خاضع لسلطان الولايات المتحدة، أن يكون عضواً في أي من المجلسين أثناء استمراره في منصبه.

الفقرة السابعة
1- جميع مشاريع القوانين الخاصة بتحصيل دخل تطرح في مجلس النواب، ولكن لمجلس الشيوخ أن يقترح أو يوافق على تعديلات، كما في مشاريع القوانين الأخرى.
2- كل مشروع قانون ينال موافقة مجلس النواب ومجلس الشيوخ يجب، قبل أن يصبح قانوناً، أن يقدم إلى رئيس الولايات المتحدة، فإذا وافق عليه، وقعه، ولكن إذا لم يوافق عليه أعاده، مقروناً باعتراضاته إلى المجلس الذي طرح فيه، وعلى المجلس أن يسجل الاعتراضات بمجملها في محاضره، ثم يباشر إعادة درس المشروع، فإذا وافق أعضاء ذلك المجلس، بعد إعادة الدرس على إقرار مشروع القانون، أرسل مع الاعتراضات إلى المجلس الآخر حيث يعاد درسه كذلك، فإذا أقره ثلثا أعضاء ذلك المجلس أصبح قانوناً. ولكن في جميع مثل هذه الحالات يجب أن تحدد أصوات أعضاء المجلسين بنعم أو لا، وتدرج أسماء المصوتين بالموافقة على المشروع ومعارضته في محاضر كل من المجلسين على حدة. وإذا لم يعد الرئيس أي مشروع قانون في غضون عشرة أيام (تستثنى منها أيام الأحد) من تقديمه له، أصبح مشروع القانون ذاك قانوناً كما لو أنه وقعه، ما لم يحل الكونغرس، بسبب رفعه لجلساته، دون إعادة المشروع إليه. وفي مثل هذه الحالة لا يصبح المشروع قانوناً.
3- كل أمر أو قرار أو تصويت يستلزم موافقة مجلس الشيوخ ومجلس النواب (باستثناء موضوع رفع الجلسات) ينبغي تقديمه لرئيس الولايات المتحدة. وقبل أن يصبح نافذاً، يجب أن ينال موافقته، أو إذا لم يوافق عليه، تتعين إعادة إقراره من قبل ثلثي أعضاء مجلس الشيوخ والنواب وفقاً للقواعد والقيود المحددة في حالة مشروع القانون. 

الفقرة الثامنة
السلطات الممنوحة للكونغرس
تكون للكونغرس سلطة:
1- فرض الضرائب والرسوم والعوائد والمكوس وجبايتها، لدفع الديون، وتوفير سبل الدفاع المشترك، والخير العام للولايات المتحدة، إنما يجب أن تكون جميع الرسوم والعوائد والمكوس موحدة في جميع أنحاء الولايات المتحدة.
2- استدانة الأموال لحساب الولايات المتحدة.
3- تنظيم التجارة مع الدول الأجنبية، وبين مختلف الولايات، ومع قبائل الهنود.
4- وضع نظام موحد للتجنس، وقوانين موحدة بشأن موضوع الإفلاسات في جميع أنحاء الولايات المتحدة.
5- سك وطبع العملة، وتنظيم قيمتها وقيمة العملات الأجنبية، وتحديد معايير الموازين والمقاييس.
6- وضع أحكام للمعاقبة على تزور سندات الولايات المتحدة المالية وعملتها.
7- إنشاء مكاتب وطرق للبريد.
8- تعزيز تقدم العلوم والفنون المفيدة بأن يحفظ لمدد محددة للمؤلفين والمخترعين الحق المطلق في كتاباتهم واكتشافاتهم.
9- إنشاء محاكم أدنى درجة من المحكمة العليا.
10- تعريف أعمال القرصنة، والجنايات التي ترتكب في عرض البحر، والجرائم الموجهة ضد القانون الدولي، والمعاقبة عليها.
11- إعلان الحرب، والتفويض برد الاعتداء والاستيلاء على السفن والبضائع، ووضع قواعد تتعلق بالاستيلاء على غنائم في البر والبحر.
12- إنشاء الجيوش وتأمين نفقاتها، ولكن الاعتمادات المالية المخصصة لذلك الغرض يجب ألا تكون لفترة تزيد على سنتين.
13- تكوين قوة بحرية والتكفل بها.
14- وضع قواعد لإدارة وتنظيم القوات البرية والبحرية.
15- وضع أحكام لدعوة المليشيا إلى تنفيذ قوانين الاتحاد، وقمع التمرد وصد الغزو.
16- وضع أحكام لتنظيم وتسليح وتدريب المليشيا، وإدارة أقسامها التي قد تكون عاملة في خدمة الولايات المتحدة، محتفظاً للولايات، كل على حدة، بحق تعيين الضباط، وسلطة تدريب المليشيا وفقاً للنظام الذي يضعه الكونغرس.
17- الاستئثار بحق التشريع في جميع القضايا أياً كانت، في مقاطعة (لا تزيد مساحتها على عشرة أميال مربعة) قد تصبح، بفعل تنازل ولايات معينة عنها وموافقة الكونغرس مقر لحكومة الولايات المتحدة، وممارسة سلطة مماثلة على جميع الأماكن التي تشترى بموافقة الهيئة التشريعية للولاية الكائنة فيها، لغرض إقامة حصون ومخازن ذخيرة وترسانات وأحواض سفن ومبان أخرى لازمة.
18- سن جميع القوانين التي تكون ضرورية ومناسبة لكي توضع موضع التنفيذ، السلطات آنفة الذكر وجميع السلطات الأخرى التي ينيطها هذا الدستور بحكومة الولايات المتحدة أو بأية إدارة أو موظف تابع لها.

الفقرة التاسعة
السلطات المحظرة على الولايات
1- إن هجرة أو استقدام أولئك الأشخاص الذين تعتقد أي من الولايات الموجودة حالياً أن من المناسب دخولهم، لا يجوز للكونغرس أن يحظرهما قبل عام ألف وثمانمائة وثمانية، ولكن يمكن فرض ضريبة، أو رسم، على مثل هذا الاستقدام، لا يتجاوز أي منهما عشرة دولارات عن كل شخص.
2- إن امتياز استصدار أمر استحضار أمام القضاء لا يجوز أن يعلق إلا عندما تستدعي السلامة العامة ذلك في حالات العصيان أو الغزو.
3- لا يجوز إصدار قانون يقضي بالإدانة والعقاب بالإعدام أو التجريد من كافة الحقوق دون محاكمة، كما لا يجوز إصدار قانون جزائي ذي مفعول رجعي.
4- لا يجوز فرض ضرائب (أفراد أو أية ضرائب مباشرة أخرى)، ما لم تكن متناسبة مع الإحصاء أو التعداد الذي سبق النص على وجوب إجرائه.
5- لا يجوز فرض ضرائب أو رسوم على سلع تصدرها أية ولاية.
6- لا يجوز منح أفضلية أية أنظمة تجارية أو أخرى خاصة بالعائدات، لموانئ ولاية ما على موانئ ولاية أخرى، كما لا يجوز إجبار السفن المتوجهة إلى ولاية ما أو القادمة منها؛ على دخول ولاية أخرى أو تفريغ حمولتها أو دفع رسوم فيها.
7- لا يجوز أن تسحب أموال من الخزينة إلا تبعاً لاعتمادات يحددها القانون، وتنشر من حين لآخر، بيانات دورية بإيرادات ونفقات جميع الأموال العامة وبحسابها.
8- لا تمنح الولايات المتحدة أي لقب من ألقاب الشرف. ولا يجوز لأي شخص يشغل لديها منصباً يدر ربحاً أو يقتضي ثقة، أن يقبل، دون موافقة الكونغرس، أية هدية أو أجر أو منصب أو لقب من أي نوع كان، من أي ملك أو أمير أو دولة أجنبية.

الفقرة العاشرة
السلطات المحظرة على الولايات
1- لا يجوز لأية ولاية أن تعقد أية معاهدة، أو أن تدخل في أي حلف أو اتحاد، أو تفرض برد الاعتداء والاستيلاء على السفن والبضائع أو تسك عملة أو تصدر سندات حكومية، أو تعتمد أي شئ خلاف العملة الذهبية والفضية وسيلة لوفاء الديون، أو تصدر أي قانون يقضي بالإدانة والعقوبة بدون محاكمة، أو أي قانون جزائي ذي مفعول رجعي، أو أي قانون ينقص من قوة التزامات العقود، أو تمنح أي لقب من ألقاب الشرف.
2- لا يجوز لأية ولاية، دون موافقة الكونغرس، أن تفرض أية رسوم أو عوائد على الواردات أو الصادرات، إلا ما كان منها ضرورياً ضرورة قصوى لقيامها بتنفيذ قوانينها الخاصة بالتفتيش، يكون صافي إيرادات جميع الرسوم والعوائد التي تفرضها أية ولاية على الواردات أو الصادرات، لمنفعة خزانة الولايات المتحدة، وجميع أمثال هذه القوانين تكون خاضعة لمراجعة وإشراف الكونغرس.
3- لا يجوز لأية ولاية، دون موافقة الكونغرس، أن تفرض أية رسوم على حمولة السفن، أو تحتفظ بقوات عسكرية أو سفن حربية في وقت السلم، أو تعقد أي اتفاق أو ميثاق مع ولاية أخرى أو دولة أجنبية، أو تشتبك في حرب إلا إذا غزيت فعلاً، أو إذا كان هناك خطر داهم لا يسمح بالتأخير.


المادة الثانية
الفقرة الأولى
الفرع التنفيذي
1- تناط السلطة التنفيذية برئيس للولايات المتحدة الأمريكية ويشغل الرئيس منصبه مدة أربع سنوات، ويتم انتخابه مع نائب الرئيس، الذي يختار لنفس المدة، على النحو التالي:
2- تعين كل ولاية، بالكيفية التي تحددها هيئتها التشريعية، عدداً من الناخبين مساوياً لمجموع عدد الشيوخ والنواب الذين يحق للولاية أن يمثلوها في الكونغرس. ولكن لا يجوز لأي عضو في مجلس الشيوخ أو في مجلس النواب، أو لأي شخص يشغل لدى الولايات المتحدة منصباً يقتضي ثقة أو يدر ربحاً، أن يعين ناخباً.
3- (يجتمع الناخبون كل منهم في ولايته ويصوتون بالاقتراع السري لشخصين، يكون أحدهما على الأقل من غير سكان الولاية نفسها. ويضعون لائحة بأسماء جميع الأشخاص الذين اقترع لهم، وبعدد الأصوات التي نالها كل منهم، ويوقعون اللائحة ويصادقون على صحتها ويحيلونها مختومة إلى مقر حكومة الولايات المتحدة، موجهة إلى رئيس مجلس الشيوخ. ويقوم رئيس مجلس الشيوخ، بحضور أعضاء مجلسي الشيوخ والنواب، بفض جميع مظاريف اللوائح ثم تحصى الأصوات، والشخص الذي ينال أكبر عدد من الأصوات هو الرئيس، إذا كان هذا العدد أكثرية مجموع عدد الناخبين المعينين. وإذا كان نال أكثر من شخص مثل هذه الأكثرية، وكان عدد الأصوات التي نالوها متساوياً، عندها يقوم مجلس النواب فوراً، وعن طريق الاقتراع السري، باختيار واحد منهم رئيساً. وإذا لم يحصل أي شخص على أكثرية، عندها يقوم مجلس النواب، بالكيفية عينها، باختيار الرئيس من بين الخمسة الفائزين بأكبر عدد من الأصوات في اللائحة. ولكن عند اختيار الرئيس، تحسب الأصوات على أساس الولايات بحيث يكون لممثلي كل ولاية صوت واحد، ويتشكل النصاب لهذا الغرض من عضو أو أعضاء من ثلثي الولايات، وتكون أكثرية جميع الولايات ضرورية ليتم الاختيار. وفي كل حالة، بعد اختيار الرئيس، يصبح الشخص الحائز على أكبر عدد من أصوات الناخبين نائب الرئيس. وإذا بقى، شخصان أو أكثر لديهما عدد متساو من الأصوات، تعين على مجلس الشيوخ أن يختار من بينهما أو من بينهم بالاقتراع السري نائب الرئيس).
4- يجوز للكونغرس أن يحدد موعد اختيار الناخبين واليوم الذي يدلون فيه بأصواتهم، وهو يوم يجب أن يكون واحداً في جميع أنحاء الولايات المتحدة.
5- لا يكون أي شخص سوى المواطن بالولادة أو من يكون من مواطني الولايات المتحدة وقت إقرار هذا الدستور، مؤهلاً لمنصب الرئيس، كما لا يكون مؤهلاً لذلك المنصب أي شخص لم يبلغ سن الخامسة والثلاثين ولم يكن مقيماً في الولايات المتحدة مدة أربعة عشر عاماً.
6- في حال عزل الرئيس من منصبه، أو وفاته، أو استقالته، أو عجزه عن القيام بسلطات ومهام المنصب المذكور، يؤول المنصب إلى نائب الرئيس، ويمكن للكونغرس أن يحدد بقانون أحكام حالات عزل أو وفاة أو استقالة أو عجز الرئيس ونائب الرئيس كليهما، معلناً من هو المسئول الذي يتولى عند ذلك مهام الرئاسة ويبقى مثل ذلك المسئول إلى أن تزول حالة العجز أو يتم انتخاب رئيس.
7- يتقاضى الرئيس، في مواعيد محددة، تعويضاً عن خدماته لا يزاد ولا ينقص خلال الفترة التي ينتخب لها، ولا يجوز له أن يتلقى خلال تلك الفترة أية مرتبات أخرى من الولايات المتحدة أو من أية ولاية منها.
8- على الرئيس قبل أن يشرع في تنفيذ مهام منصبه، أن يؤدي القسم أو التوكيد التالي: "أقسم جازماً (أو أؤكد) بأنني سأقوم بإخلاص بمهام منصب رئيس الولايات المتحدة وبأنني سأبذل أقصى ما في وسعي لأصون وأحمي وأدافع عن دستور الولايات المتحدة."

الفقرة الثانية
1- يكون الرئيس قائداً أعلى لجيش وبحرية الولايات المتحدة، ولمليشيات مختلف الولايات عندما تدعى إلى الخدمة الفعلية لدى الولايات المتحدة. وله أن يطلب الرأي الخطي للموظف الرئيسي في كل من الوزارات التنفيذية حول أي موضوع يتعلق بمهام وزارة كل منهم، كما تكون له سلطة إرجاء تنفيذ الأحكام، ومنح العفو عن جرائم ترتكب ضد الولايات المتحدة، ما عدا في حالات الاتهام النيابي.
2- تكون له السلطة، بمشورة مجلس الشيوخ وموافقته، لعقد معاهدات، شرط أن يوافق عليها ثلثا عدد أعضاء المجلس الحاضرين، كما له أن يرشح، وبمشورة مجلس الشيوخ وموافقته، أن يعين، سفراء ووزراء مفوضين آخرين وقناصل وقضاة للمحكمة العليا وسائر موظفي الولايات المتحدة الآخرين، الذين لا ينص هنا على أحكام تعييناتهم والتي سيتم إحداثها بقانون. ولكن يمكن للكونغرس أن ينيط بواسطة قانون، حسبما يرتأي، تعيين مثل هؤلاء الموظفين الأدنى رتبة، بالرئيس وحده، أو بالمحاكم، أو بالوزارات.
3- للرئيس سلطة ملء جميع المناصب الشاغرة التي قد تحدث أثناء عطلة مجلس الشيوخ، وذلك عن طريق منح تفويضات ينتهي أجلها بنهاية الدورة التالية للمجلس.

الفقرة الثالثة
يزود الرئيس الكونغرس من وقت لآخر، بمعلومات عن حال الاتحاد، ويقدم له للدراسة، توصيات بتلك الإجراءات التي يعتقد أنها ضرورية وملائمة. وله في ظروف استثنائية، أن يدعو كلا المجلسين، أو أي منهما، إلى الانعقاد. وفي حال حدوث خلاف بينهما بالنسبة إلى موعد إرجاء الجلسات، فله أن يرجئها إلى الموعد الذي يراه ملائماً. وعليه أن يستقبل السفراء والوزراء المفوضين الآخرين، كما عليه أن يراعي بأن تنفذ القوانين بإخلاص وأن يشمل بتكليفه جميع موظفي الولايات المتحدة.

الفقرة الرابعة
يعزل الرئيس ونائب الرئيس وجميع موظفي الولايات المتحدة الرسميين المدنيين من مناصبهم إذا وجه لهم اتهام نيابي بالخيانة أو الرشوة أو أية جرائم أو جنح خطيرة أخرى، وأدينوا بمثل هذه التهم.


المادة الثالثة
الفقرة الأولى
الفرع القضائي
تناط السلطة القضائية في الولايات المتحدة بمحكمة عليا واحدة وبمحاكم أدنى درجة كما يرتأي الكونغرس وينشئه من حين لآخر. ويبقى قضاة كل من المحكمة العليا والمحاكم الأدنى درجة شاغلين مناصبهم ما داموا حسني السلوك، ويتقاضون، في أوقات محددة، لقاء خدماتهم، تعويضات لا يجوز إنقاصها أثناء استمرارهم في مناصبهم.

الفقرة الثانية
1- تشمل السلطة القضائية جميع القضايا المتعلقة بالقانون والعدل التي تنشأ في ظل أحكام هذا الدستور وقوانين الولايات المتحدة والمعاهدات المعقودة أو التي ستعقد بموجب سلطتها. كما تشمل جميع القضايا التي تتناول السفراء والوزراء المفوضين الآخرين والقناصل وجميع القضايا الداخلة في اختصاص الأميرالية والملاحة البحرية والمنازعات التي تنشأ بين اثنتين أو أكثر من الولايات، (وبين إحدى الولايات ومواطني ولاية أخرى)، وبين مواطني ولايات مختلفة، وبين مواطني نفس الولاية ممن يدعون ملكية أراض بموجب منح من ولايات مختلفة، وبين ولاية أو مواطنيها ودول أجنبية (أو مواطني دول أجنبية أو رعايا أجانب). 
2- تكون للمحكمة العليا صلاحية النظر أساساً في جميع القضايا التي تتناول السفراء والوزراء المفوضين الآخرين والقناصل، وتلك التي تكون فيها إحدى الولايات طرفاً. وفي جميع القضايا الأخرى المذكورة آنفاً، تكون للمحكمة العليا صلاحية النظر فيها استئنافاً، من ناحيتي الوقائع والقانون، مع مراعاة الاستثناءات والأنظمة التي يضعها الكونغرس.
3- تتم المحاكمة في جميع الجرائم، ما عدا قضايا الاتهام النيابي، أمام هيئة محلفين. وتجري مثل هذه المحاكمات في الولاية حيث تكون تلك الجرائم قد اقترفت. ولكن عندما لا تقترف تلك الجرائم داخل حدود أية ولاية، تجري المحاكمة في المكان أو الأماكن التي يحددها الكونغرس بقانون.

الفقرة الثالثة
1- جريمة الخيانة بحق الولايات المتحدة لا تكون إلا بشن حرب عليها، أو بالانضمام إلى أعدائها وتقديم العون والمساعدة لهم. ولا يدان أحد بتهمة الخيانة إلا استناداً إلى شهادة شاهدين يشهدان على وقوع نفس العمل الواضح النية، أو استناداً إلى اعتراف في محكمة علنية. 
2- للكونغرس سلطة تحديد عقوبة جريمة الخيانة. ولكن لا يجوز الاقتصاص من نسل أو أقارب المتهم أو تجريده من حقوقه المدنية أو مصادرة أمواله وممتلكاته إلا أثناء حياته.


المادة الرابعة
الفقرة الأولى
علاقة الولايات بعضها ببعض
تحترم كل ولاية وتعتد اعتداداً كاملاً ومخلصاً بقوانين كل ولاية أخرى وسجلاتها الرسمية وإجراءاتها القضائية ويجوز للكونغرس أن يحدد، بقوانين عامة، قواعد الكيفية التي يتم فيها إثبات مثل هذه القوانين والسجلات والإجراءات، ونتائج ذلك.

الفقرة الثانية
1- لمواطني كل ولاية حق التمتع بجميع الامتيازات والحصانات التي يتمتع بها المواطنون في مختلف الولايات.
2- الشخص المتهم في أية ولاية بالخيانة أو بارتكاب جناية أو أية جريمة أخرى، الذي يفر من وجه العدالة، ويعثر عليه في ولاية أخرى، يسلم، بناء على طلب السلطة التنفيذية للولاية التي فر منها، لينقل إلى الولاية التي لها صلاحية النظر في جريمته.
3- (أي شخص ملزم بالخدمة أو العمل في إحدى الولايات طبقاً لقوانينها، ويفر إلى ولاية أخرى، لا يجوز أن يعفى من تأدية مثل تلك الخدمة أو ذلك العمل بموجب أي قانون أو إجراء لدى هذه الولاية، بل يتوجب تسليمه عند طلب الجهة التي تؤدي هذه الخدمات والأشغال لمصلحتها.)

الفقرة الثالثة
علاقات الحكومة الفيدرالية بالولايات
1- يمكن للكونغرس أن يدخل ولايات جديدة إلى الاتحاد. ولكن لا يجوز إنشاء أو إقامة أية ولاية جديدة داخل حدود أية ولاية أخرى، كما لا يجوز إنشاء أية ولاية عن طريق اندماج ولايتين أو أكثر أو أجزاء ولايات، دون موافقة الهيئات التشريعية للولايات المعنية فضلاً عن موافقة الكونغرس.
2- تكون للكونغرس سلطة التصرف بوضع جميع القواعد والأنظمة اللازمة الخاصة بأراض أو ممتلكات أخرى عائدة للولايات المتحدة. ولا يفسر أي نص في هذا الدستور على نحو يضر بأية حقوق للولايات المتحدة أو لأية ولاية معينة.

الفقرة الرابعة
تضمن الولايات المتحدة لكل ولاية في هذا الاتحاد حكومة ذات نظام جمهوري وتحمي كلا منها من الغزو، كما تحميها، بناء على طلب الهيئة التشريعية، أو السلطة التنفيذية (في حال تعذر انعقاد الهيئة التشريعية) من أعمال العنف الداخلية.


المادة الخامسة
تعديل الدستور
يقترح الكونغرس، كلما رأى ثلثا أعضاء المجلسين ضرورة لذلك، تعديلات لهذا الدستور، أو يدعو، بناء على طلب الهيئات التشريعية لثلثي مختلف الولايات، إلى عقد مؤتمر لاقتراح تعديلات، تصبح في كلتا الحالتين، قانونية من حيث جميع المقاصد والغايات، كجزء من هذا الدستور، عندما تصادق عليها الهيئات التشريعية لثلاثة أرباع مختلف الولايات، أو مؤتمرات تعقد في ثلاثة أرباع الولايات أيا كانت وسيلة المصادقة التي يقترحها الكونغرس من بين هاتين، شرط (ألا يؤثر أي تعديل يتم ويقر قبل سنة ألف وثمانمئة وثمانية 1808 في أية صورة كانت على العبارتين الأولى والرابعة من الفقرة التاسعة من المادة الأولى، و) ألا تحرم أية ولاية، دون رضاها، من حق تساوي الأصوات في مجلس الشيوخ.


المادة السادسة
الديون القومية
1- جميع الديون المعقودة والارتباطات المتفق عليها قبل إقرار هذا الدستور، تكون قانونية أمام الولايات المتحدة طبقاً لهذا الدستور كما هي قانونية طبقاً للاتحاد.

سمو الحكومة القومية
2- هذا الدستور، وقوانين الولايات المتحدة التي تصدر تبعاً له، وجميع المعاهدات المعقودة أو التي تعقد تحت سلطة الولايات المتحدة، تكون القانون الأعلى للبلاد. ويكون القضاة في جميع الولايات ملزمين به، ولا يعتد بأي نص في دستور أو قوانين أية ولاية يكون مخالفاً لذلك.

3- يكون الشيوخ والنواب المشار إليهم آنفاً، وأعضاء المجالس التشريعية لمختلف الولايات، وجميع الموظفين التنفيذيين والقضائيين التابعين للولايات المتحدة ولمختلف الولايات، ملزمين بموجب قسم أو إقرار بتأييد هذا الدستور. ولكن لا يجوز أبداً اشتراط امتحان ديني كمؤهل لتولي أي منصب رسمي أو مسئولية عامة في الولايات المتحدة.


المادة السابعة
المصادقة على الدستور
تكون مصادقة مؤتمرات تسع ولايات كافية لإقامة هذا الدستور بين الولايات التي تقره. تم وضع هذا الدستور بالموافقة الإجماعية للولايات الحاضرة هذا اليوم السابع عشر من أيلول/سبتمبر من عام ألف وسبعمائة وسبعة وثمانين للميلاد وفي السنة الثانية عشرة لاستقلال الولايات المتحدة. وقد أدرجنا أسماءنا هنا شهادة على ذلك.
جورج واشنطن
الرئيس والنائب عن ولاية فرجينيا




ديلاوير


جورج ريد 
غنينغ بدفورد الابن
ريتشارد باسيت
جاكوم بروم
ماريلاند


جيمس ماك هنري
دان اوف ساينت توماس جينيفر
دانيال كارول
فرجينيا 


جون بلار
جيمس ماديسون الابن
نورث كارولينا


وليم بلاونت
ريتشارد دويس سبايت
هيو وليمسون
ساوث كارولينا


ج. راتليدج
تشارلز كوتسوارث بينكني
تشارلز بينكني
بيرس باتلر
جورجيا


وليم فيو
ابراهام بالدوين
نيوهاميشير


جون لانغدون
نيكولاس جيلمان
مساشوستس


ناثانيال غورهام
روفوس كينغ
كونتيكت 


وليم سامويل جونسون
روجر شيرمن
نيويورك


الكسندر هاميلتون
نيوجرزي


وليم ليفينغستون
ديفيد بريرلي
وليم باترسون
جوتا دايتون
بنسيلفانيا


ب فرانكلين
توماس ميفلين
روبرت موريس
جورج كلايمر
توماس فيتزسايمونز
جايرد انغرسول
جيمس ولسون
الحاكم موريس




التعديلات الدستورية


تعرف التعديلات العشرة الأولى من الدستور بـ "وثيقة الحقوق" وكانت قد اقترحت في 25 أيلول/سبتمبر 1789. وقد تم إقرارها في 15 كانون الأول/ديسمبر 1791.
إن التعديلات التالية لدستور الولايات المتحدة اقترحها الكونغرس وصادقت عليها الهيئات التشريعية لمختلف الولايات وفقاً للمادة الخامسة من الدستور الأساسي. 

التعديل الأول
حرية العبادة والكلام، والصحافة وحق الاجتماع والمطالبة برفع الأجور
لا يصدر الكونغرس أي قانون خاص بإقامة دين من الأديان أو يمنع حرية ممارسته، أو يحد من حرية الكلام أو الصحافة، أو من حق الناس في الاجتماع سلمياً، وفي مطالبة الحكومة بإنصافهم من الإجحاف.


التعديل الثاني
حق اقتناء الأسلحة
حيث أن وجود مليشيا حسنة التنظيم ضروري لأمن أية ولاية حرة، لا يجوز التعرض لحق الناس في اقتناء أسلحة وحملها.


التعديل الثالث
إيواء الجنود
لا يجوز لأي جندي، في وقت السلم، أن يقيم في أي منزل دون رضى المالك، كما لا يجوز له ذلك في وقت الحرب، إلا بالكيفية التي يحددها القانون.


التعديل الرابع
مذكرات التفتيش والاعتقال
لا يجوز المساس بحق الناس في أن يكونوا آمنين في أشخاصهم ومنازلهم ومستنداتهم ومقتنياتهم من أي تفتيش أو احتجاز غير معقول، ولا يجوز إصدار مذكرة بهذا الخصوص إلا في حال وجود سبب معقول، معزز باليمين أو التوكيد، وتبين بالتحديد المكان المراد تفتيشه والأشخاص أو الأشياء المراد احتجازها.


التعديل الخامس
حقوق المتهمين في القضايا الجزائية
لا يجوز اعتقال أي شخص لاستجوابه بشأن جناية أو جريمة شائنة أخرى، إلا تبعاً لصدور قرار اتهامي أو مضبطة اتهام عن هيئة محلفين كبرى، باستثناء القضايا الحاصلة في القوات البرية أو البحرية، أو في المليشيا، عندما تكون هذه القوات في الخدمة الفعلية في وقت الحرب أو الخطر العام، ولا يجوز اتهام أي شخص بنفس الجرم مرتين فتتعرض حياته أو أعضاء جسده للخطر، كما لا يجوز إكراه أي شخص في أية دعوى جنائية على أن يكون شاهداً ضد نفسه، ولا أن يحرم من الحياة أو الحرية أو الممتلكات دون اتباع الإجراءات القانونية الأصولية كما لا يجوز نزع أية ملكية خاصة لاستخدامها في سبيل المنفعة العامة بدون تعويض عادل.


التعديل السادس
حق المتهم بمحاكمة عادلة
في جميع المحاكمات الجنائية، للمتهم الحق بأن يحاكم محاكمة سريعة وعلنية بواسطة هيئة محلفين غير متحيزة تابعة للولاية أو المقاطعة التي تكون الجريمة قد ارتكبت فيها، وتكون المقاطعة قد سبق للقانون تحديدها. وله الحق في أن يبلغ سبب الاتهام وطبيعته، وفي أن يواجه الشهود الذين يشهدون ضده، وفي أن تتوفر له التسهيلات القانونية الإرغامية لاستدعاء شهود لمصلحته، وفي أن يستعين بمحام للدفاع عنه.


التعديل السابع
حقوق المدعين في قضايا مدنية
في الدعاوي المدنية حيث تزيد القيمة المتنازع عليها على عشرين دولاراً يكون حق التقاضي أمام هيئة محلفين مصاناً، وأية واقعة تكون قد بتت بها هيئة محلفين، لا يجوز خلافاً لذلك أن يعاد النظر فيها في أية محكمة من محاكم الولايات المتحدة إلا وفقاً لقواعد القانون العام.


التعديل الثامن
الكفالات، الغرامات والعقوبات
لا يجوز طلب كفالات باهظة ولا فرض غرامات باهظة ولا إنزال عقوبات قاسية وغير مألوفة.


التعديل التاسع
الحقوق التي يحتفظ بها الشعب
إن تعداد الدستور لحقوق معينة لا يجوز أن يفسر على أنه إنكار لحقوق أخرى يتمتع بها الشعب، أو انتقاصاً منها.


التعديل العاشر
السلطات التي تحتفظ بها الولايات والشعب
إن السلطات التي لا يوليها الدستور للولايات المتحدة ككل ولا يحجبها عن الولايات (إفرادياً) تحفظ لكل من هذه الولايات أو للشعب.


التعديل الحادي عشر
الدعاوي ضد الولايات
لا تعتبر الصلاحية القضائية التي تتمتع بها الولايات المتحدة على أنها تمتد إلى أية دعوى قانونية أو دعوى تطبق فيها مبادئ العدل والإنصاف، سبق أن شرع في إقامتها أو الإدعاء فيها، ضد إحدى الولايات المتحدة، مواطنون من ولاية أخرى أو مواطنو أو رعايا أية دولة أجنبية.


التعديل الثاني عشر
انتخاب الرئيس ونائب الرئيس
يجتمع الناخبون، كل في ولايته، ويصوتون بالاقتراع السري لرئيس ونائب رئيس ويتعين أن يكون أحدهما على الأقل من غير سكان الولاية نفسها، ويذكرون في أوراق اقتراعهم اسم الشخص الذي ينتخبونه رئيساً، ويذكرون في أوراق اقتراع مستقلة اسم الشخص الذي ينتخبونه رئيساً، ويذكرون في أوراق اقتراع مستقلة اسم الشخص الذي ينتخبونه نائباً للرئيس، ويعدون لوائح مستقلة بأسماء جميع الأشخاص الذين اقترع لانتخابهم لمنصب الرئيس وأسماء جميع الأشخاص الذين اقترع لانتخابهم لمنصب نائب الرئيس، وبعدد الأصوات التي نالها كل منهم، ثم يوقعون هذه اللوائح ويصدقون عليها ويحيلونها مختومة إلى مقر حكومة الولايات المتحدة موجهة إلى رئيس مجلس الشيوخ. ويقوم رئيس مجلس الشيوخ، بحضور أعضاء مجلسي الشيوخ والنواب، بفض جميع مظاريف اللوائح ثم يحصى عدد الأصوات، والشخص الذي ينال العدد الأكبر من أصوات المقترعين للرئيس يصبح رئيساً، إذا كان هذا العدد يشكل أكثرية مجموع الناخبين المعينين. وإذا لم يحصل أي شخص على مثل هذه الأكثرية، يقوم مجلس النواب على الفور، وبالاقتراع السري، باختيار الرئيس من بين الأشخاص الحائزين على أكبر عدد من الأصوات في لائحة الذين اقترع لهم لمنصب الرئيس على ألا يتجاوز عدد هؤلاء الثلاثة. ولكن في اختيار الرئيس على هذا النحو يتم حساب الأصوات على أساس الولايات بحيث يكون لممثلي كل ولاية صوت واحد، ويتشكل النصاب لهذا الغرض من عضو أو أعضاء عن ثلثي الولايات وتكون أكثرية جميع الولايات ضرورية ليتم الاختيار. وإذا لم يختر مجلس النواب، رئيساً عندما يؤول إليه حق الاختيار، قبل الرابع من شهر آذار/مارس التالي، فحينئذ يتولى نائب الرئيس منصب الرئاسة كما في حالة وفاة الرئيس أو حالات عجزه التي ينص عليها الدستور. ويصبح نائباً للرئيس الشخص الذي يحصل على أكبر عدد من أصوات المقترعين لنائب الرئيس، إذا كان هذا العدد يشكل أكثرية مجموع عدد الناخبين المعينين. وإذا لم يحصل أي شخص على مثل هذه الأكثرية فحينئذ يقوم مجلس الشيوخ باختيار نائب رئيس من بين الشخصين اللذين فازا بأكبر عدد من الأصوات في اللائحة والنصاب اللازم لهذا الغرض يتألف من ثلثي العدد الإجمالي للشيوخ، وسيكون الحصول على أكثرية العدد الإجمالي لازماً لهذا الاختيار، ولكن كل شخص غير مؤهل دستورياً لتولي منصب الرئيس فهو ليس مؤهلاً لمنصب نائب رئيس الولايات المتحدة.


التعديل الثالث عشر
الفقرة الأولى
إلغاء الرق
يحرم الرق والتشغيل الإكراهي في الولايات المتحدة وفي أي مكان خاضع لسلطانها إلا كعقاب على جرم حكم على مقترفه بذلك حسب الأصول.

الفقرة الثانية
للكونغرس سلطة تطبيق أحكام هذه المادة بالتشريع المناسب.


التعديل الرابع عشر
الفقرة الأولى
الحقوق المدنية
جميع الأشخاص المولودين في الولايات المتحدة أو المتجنسين بجنسيتها والخاضعين لسلطانها يعتبرون من مواطني الولايات المتحدة ومواطني الولاية التي يقيمون فيها. ولا يجوز لأية ولاية أن تضع أو تطبق أي قانون ينتقص من امتيازات أو حصانات مواطني الولايات المتحدة. كما لا يجوز لأية ولاية أن تحرم أي شخص من الحياة أو الحرية أو الممتلكات دون مراعاة الإجراءات القانونية الأصولية. ولا أن تحرم أي شخص خاضع لسلطانها من المساواة في حماية القوانين.

الفقرة الثانية
يقسم النواب بين مختلف الولايات وفقاً لعدد سكان كل منها الذي يتكون من مجموع عدد الأشخاص في كل ولاية (باستثناء الهنود الذين لا يدفعون ضرائب). ولكن إذا حرم من حق في الاقتراع في أي انتخاب لاختيار ناخبين لرئيس ونائب رئيس الولايات المتحدة أو لاختيار ممثلين في الكونغرس أو مسئولين تنفيذيين وعدليين في ولاية ما، أو أعضاء هيئتها التشريعية، أي من الذكور من سكان مثل هذه الولاية البالغين الواحدة والعشرين من العمر والذين هم من مواطني الولايات المتحدة، أو إذا انتقص من ذلك الحق بأي شكل كان، فيما عدا أن يكون السبب الاشتراك في تمرد أو جرائم أخرى، فإن أساس التمثيل في هذه الولاية يخفض بما يتناسب مع نسبة عدد هؤلاء المواطنين الذكور إلى مجموع عدد المواطنين الذكور البالغين الواحدة والعشرين في مثل هذه الولاية.

الفقرة الثالثة
لا يجوز لأي شخص أن يصبح شيخاً أو نائباً في الكونغرس، أو ناخباً للرئيس أو أن يشغل أي منصب، مدنياً كان أو عسكرياً، تابعاً للولايات المتحدة أو تابعاً لأية ولاية، إذا سبق له أن أقسم اليمين كعضو في الكونغرس أو كموظف لدى الولايات المتحدة كعضو في مجلس تشريعي لأية ولاية أو كموظف تنفيذي أو عدلي في أية ولاية، بتأييد دستور الولايات المتحدة واشترك بعد ذلك في أي تمرد أو عصيان ضدها، أو قدم عوناً ومساعدة لأعدائها. ولكن يمكن للكونغرس، بأكثرية ثلثي الأصوات في كل من المجلسين أن يزيل مثل هذا المانع.

الفقرة الرابعة
لا يجوز الطعن في صحة دين عام على الولايات المتحدة أجازه القانون، بما في ذلك الديون الناشئة عن دفع معاشات ومكافآت عن خدمات قدمت لقمع تمرد أو عصيان، لكن لا يجوز للولايات المتحدة أو لأية ولاية أن تتحمل أو تدفع أي دين أو التزام ناشئ عن تقديم عون لتمرد أو عصيان ضد الولايات المتحدة، أو تواجه أية دعوى بشأن خسارة أي عبد أو تحريره، إذ أن جميع هذه الديون والالتزامات والمطالب تعتبر غير شرعية وباطلة.

الفقرة الخامسة
تكون للكونغرس سلطة تنفيذ أحكام هذه المادة بالتشريع المناسب.


التعديل الخامس عشر
الفقرة الأولى
منح الزنوج حق الانتخاب
لا يجوز للولايات المتحدة ولا لأية ولاية منها حرمان مواطني الولايات المتحدة من حقهم في الانتخاب، أو الانتقاص لهم من هذا الحق بسبب العرق أو اللون أو حالة رق سابقة.

الفقرة الثانية
تكون للكونغرس سلطة تنفيذ هذه المادة بالتشريع المناسب.


التعديل السادس عشر
ضرائب الدخل
تكون للكونغرس سلطة فرض وجباية ضرائب على الدخل، أياً كان مصدره، وذلك دون توزيع نسبي بين مختلف الولايات، ودون أي اعتبار لأي إحصاء أو تعداد للسكان.


التعديل السابع عشر
انتخاب أعضاء مجلس الشيوخ من الشعب مباشرة
1- يتألف مجلس شيوخ الولايات المتحدة من شيخين عن كل ولاية ينتخبهما سكان تلك الولاية لمدة ست سنوات. ويكون لكل شيخ صوت واحد. ويجب أن تتوفر في ناخبي الشيوخ في كل ولاية نفس المؤهلات التي ينبغي توفرها في ناخبي أكثر مجلسي الهيئة التشريعية في تلك الولاية عدداً.
2- عندما تحدث شواغر في تمثيل أية ولاية في مجلس الشيوخ، تعلن السلطة التنفيذية في تلك الولاية عن إجراء انتخابات لملء مثل تلك الشواغر سوى أن المجلس التشريعي في أية ولاية يمكنه أن يفوض السلطة التنفيذية فيها إجراء تعيينات مؤقتة ريثما يملأ سكان الولاية هذه الشواغر عن طريق الانتخاب طبقاً لما تقضي به هيئتها التشريعية.
3- لا يفسر هذا التعديل على نحو يجعله يؤثر على انتخاب أو مدة عضوية أي شيخ تم انتخابه قبل أن يصبح هذا التعديل نافذ المفعول كجزء من الدستور.


التعديل الثامن عشر
الفقرة الأولى
تحظير المشروبات الكحولية
(بعد عام واحد من المصادقة على هذه المادة، يحظر إنتاج أو بيع أو نقل المشروبات الكحولية المسكرة داخل الولايات المتحدة وجميع المناطق الخاضعة لسلطانها، أو تصديرها منها أو استيرادها إليها لغرض تعاطيها للشرب. 

الفقرة الثانية
تكون للكونغرس ولمختلف الولايات سلطة مشتركة لتنفيذ هذه المادة بالتشريع المناسب.

الفقرة الثالثة
تصبح هذه المادة باطلة ما لم تصادق عليها كتعديل للدستور الهيئات التشريعية لمختلف الولايات، كما نص على ذلك الدستور، وذلك في غضون سبع سنوات من تاريخ إحالة الكونغرس هذا التعديل إلى الولايات). 


التعديل التاسع عشر
الفقرة الأولى
منح المرأة حق الانتخاب
لا يجوز للولايات المتحدة ولا لأية ولاية فيها حرمان مواطني الولايات المتحدة حق الانتخاب، أو الانتقاص لهم من هذا الحق لعلة الجنس. (الذكورة أو الأنوثة).

الفقرة الثانية
تكون للكونغرس سلطة تنفيذ أحكام هذه المادة بالتشريع المناسب.

التعديل العشرون
الفقرة الأولى
فترة ولاية كل من الرئيس والكونغرس
تنتهي مدة ولاية كل من الرئيس ونائب الرئيس ظهر يوم العشرين من كانون الثاني (يناير)، وتنتهي مدة ولاية الشيوخ والنواب ظهر يوم الثالث من كانون الثاني (يناير) من السنوات التي كانت ستنتهي فيها هذه الولايات لو لم تقر هذه المادة. وتبدأ عندئذ مدة ولاية خلفائهم.

الفقرة الثانية
يجتمع الكونغرس مرة على الأقل كل سنة، ويبدأ مثل هذا الاجتماع ظهر يوم الثالث من كانون الثاني (يناير) ما لم يحدد الكونغرس، بقانون، موعداً آخر.

الفقرة الثالثة
إذا حدث أن توفي الرئيس المنتخب في الموعد المحدد لبدء ولايته، يصبح نائب الرئيس المنتخب، رئيساً. وإذا لم يكن قد تم اختيار رئيس قبل الموعد المقرر لبدء ولايته، أو إذا كان ثمة ما يحول دستورياً دون تولي الرئيس المنتخب منصبه، عندئذ يتولى نائب الرئيس المنتخب منصب الرئيس إلى أن يزول الحائل. ويمكن للكونغرس أن يحدد بقانون الحالة التي يحول فيها مانع دستوري دون تولي أي من الرئيس المنتخب أو نائب الرئيس المنتخب منصب الرئاسة، معيناً الشخص الذي يتولى عندئذ منصب الرئيس أو الكيفية التي يتم فيها اختيار الشخص الذي سيتولى المنصب، ويتصرف مثل ذلك الشخص كرئيس طبقاً لذلك إلى أن يزول المانع الذي يحول دون تولي رئيس أو نائب رئيس منصب الرئاسة.

الفقرة الرابعة
للكونغرس أن يحدد بقانون أحكام حالة وفاة أي من الأشخاص الذين قد يختار منهم مجلس النواب رئيساً عندما يؤول لهذا المجلس حق الاختيار، وحالة وفاة أي من الأشخاص الذين يختار منهم مجلس الشيوخ نائباً للرئيس عندما يؤول لهذا المجلس حق الاختيار.

الفقرة الخامسة
تصبح الفقرتان الأولى والثانية من هذه المادة نافذتي المفعول في اليوم الخامس عشر من شهر تشرين الأول (أكتوبر) الذي يلي تاريخ إقرار هذه المادة.

الفقرة السادسة
لا تصبح هذه المادة نافذة المفعول إلا إذا صودق عليها كتعديل للدستور من قبل الهيئات التشريعية لثلاثة أرباع مختلف الولايات في غضون سبع سنوات من تاريخ تقديمها.


التعديل الحادي والعشرون
الفقرة الأولى
إلغاء تعديل تحريم المشروبات الكحولية
يلغي هذا التعديل التعديل الثامن عشر لدستور الولايات المتحدة.

الفقرة الثانية
يحظر نقل مشروبات مسكرة في أية ولاية أو منطقة تابعة للولايات المتحدة أو أراضي داخلة في حيازتها، كما يحظر استيرادها إليها لغاية توزيعها أو استعمالها فيها بما يخالف قوانينها.

الفقرة الثالثة
لا تصبح هذه المادة نافذة المفعول إلا إذا أقرت كتعديل للدستور من قبل مؤتمرات في مختلف الولايات، حسبما نص عليه في الدستور، وذلك، في غضون سبع سنوات من تاريخ إحالة الكونغرس هذا التعديل إلى الولايات.


التعديل الثاني والعشرون
الفقرة الأولى
تحديد الرئاسة بفترة ولايتين
لا يجوز انتخاب أي شخص لمنصب الرئيس لأكثر من دورتين، كما لا يجوز لأي شخص تقلد منصب الرئيس أو قام بمهام الرئيس لأكثر من سنتين من أصل مدة ولاية انتخب لها شخص آخر رئيساً، أن ينتخب لمنصب الرئيس لأكثر من دورة واحدة. ولكن هذه المادة لا تطبق على أي شخص كان يشغل منصب الرئيس لدى اقتراح الكونغرس هذه المادة، ولا تمنع أي شخص يكون شاغلاً منصب الرئيس أو قائماً بأعمال الرئيس خلال فترة الولاية التي تصبح فيها هذه المادة نافذة المفعول، من تولي منصب الرئيس أو القيام بأعمال الرئيس حتى نهاية هذه الولاية.

الفقرة الثانية
لا تصبح هذه المادة نافذة ومعمولاً بها إلا إذا أقرت كتعديل للدستور من قبل الهيئات التشريعية لثلاثة أرباع مختلف الولايات، وذلك في غضون سبع سنوات من إحالة الكونغرس هذا التعديل إلى الولايات.


التعديل الثالث والعشرون
الفقرة الأولى
حق الاقتراع في مقاطعة كولومبيا
تعين المقاطعة التي تشكل مقر حكومة الولايات المتحدة، وبالطريقة التي يحددها الكونغرس: عدداً من ناخبي الرئيس ونائب الرئيس يكون مساوياً لكامل عدد الشيوخ والنواب في الكونغرس الذين يحق لهذه المقاطعة بهم لو كانت ولاية، ولكن لا يجوز أن يزيد ذلك العدد بأية حال عن عدد الناخبين الذين تعينهم أقل الولايات سكاناً. وسيكون هؤلاء إضافة إلى أولئك الذين تعينهم الولايات إنما سيعتبرون، لغاية انتخاب الرئيس ونائب الرئيس، ناخبين معينين من قبل ولاية وسيجتمعون في "المقاطعة" ويؤدون المهام التي ينص عليها التعديل الثاني عشر للدستور.

الفقرة الثانية
تكون للكونغرس سلطة تطبيق أحكام هذه المادة وبالتشريع المناسب. 


التعديل الرابع والعشرون
الفقرة الأولى
ضرائب الأشخاص
لا يجوز للولايات المتحدة، ولا لأية ولاية فيها أن تحرم مواطني الولايات المتحدة، أو تنتقص لهم من حقهم في الاقتراع في أية انتخابات أولية أو سواها لانتخاب رئيس أو نائب الرئيس، أو انتخاب ناخبين للرئيس أو نائب الرئيس، أو انتخاب شيخ أو نائب في الكونغرس، لا يجوز أن تمنعه أو تنتقص منه الولايات المتحدة أو أية ولاية، بسبب عدم دفع ضريبة اقتراع أو أية ضريبة أخرى.

الفقرة الثانية
تكون للكونغرس سلطة تطبيق هذه المادة بالتشريع المناسب.


التعديل الخامس والعشرون
الفقرة الأولى
أحكام عزل الرئيس وخلافته
في حالة عزل الرئيس من منصبه أو وفاته أو استقالته، يصبح نائب الرئيس رئيساً.

الفقرة الثانية
عندما يشغر منصب نائب الرئيس، يرشح الرئيس نائب رئيس الفقرة الثانية يتولى هذا المنصب لدى تصويت أكثرية مجلسي لشيوخ والنواب بالموافقة على تعيينه.

الفقرة الثالثة
عندما يبلغ الرئيس كلا من الرئيس المؤقت لمجلس الشيوخ ورئيس مجلس النواب تصريحه الخطي بعجزه عن القيام بسلطات وواجبات منصبه، وإلى أن يبلغهما خطياً تصريحاً بعكس ذلك، يتولى نائب الرئيس القيام بهذه السلطات والمهام كرئيس بالوكالة.

الفقرة الرابعة
عندما يبلغ نائب الرئيس وغالبية الموظفين الرئيسيين في الوازرات التنفيذية أو أعضاء هيئة أخرى، يحددها الكونغرس بقانون، رئيس مجلس الشيوخ المؤقت ورئيس مجلس النواب تصريحهم الخطي بأن الرئيس عاجز عن القيام بسلطات ومهام منصبه ، يتولى نائب الرئيس فوراً سلطات ومهام المنصب كرئيس بالوكالة.
وبعد ذلك، عندما يبلغ الرئيس رئيس مجلس الشيوخ المؤقت ورئيس مجلس النواب تصريحه الخطي بعدم وجود حالة عجز لديه، يستأنف القيام بسلطات ومهام منصبه ما لم يبلغ نائب الرئيس وغالبية الموظفين الرئيسيين في الوزارات التنفيذية أو أعضاء هيئة أخرى يحددها الكونغرس بقانون، وفي غضون أربعة أيام، رئيس مجلس الشيوخ المؤقت ورئيس مجلس النواب تصريحهم الخطي بأن الرئيس عاجز عن القيام بسلطات ومهام منصبه. عند ذلك يبت الكونغرس في القضية في اجتماع يعقده في غضون 48 ساعة لذلك الغرض إذا لم يكن في دورة انعقاد. وإذا قرر الكونغرس، في غضون 21 يوماً من تسلمه التصريح الخطي الثاني، أو في غضون 21 يوماً من الموعد الذي يتوجب فيه انعقاد المجلس، إذا لم يكن في دورة انعقاد، وبأكثرية ثلثي أصوات مجلسي الشيوخ والنواب أن الرئيس عاجز عن القيام بسلطات ومهام منصبه، يستمر نائب الرئيس في تولي هذه السلطات والواجبات كرئيس بالوكالة، أما إذا كان الأمر خلاف ذلك فيستأنف الرئيس القيام بسلطات وواجبات منصبه.


التعديل السادس والعشرون
الفقرة الأولى
منح البالغين سن 18 سنة حق الانتخاب
لا يجوز للولايات المتحدة ولا لأية ولاية فيها أن تحرم مواطني الولايات المتحدة، ممن بلغوا سن الثامنة عشرة وما فوق، من حق الانتخاب، أو تنتقص لهم منه بسبب السن.

الفقرة الثانية
تكون للكونغرس سلطة تنفيذ هذه المادة بالتشريع المناسب. 
_______________________
- الأوراق الفيدالية/الكسندر هاملتون، جميس ماديسون، وجون جاي؛ ترجمة عمران أبو حجلة، مراجعة أحمد ظاهر- عمان: دار الفارس للنشر والتوزيع، 1996. ص 626-661.
*

----------


## مديحة يسرى

مشكووووووووورررر
مشكووووووووورررر
مشكووووووووورررر
مشكووووووووورررر
مشكووووووووورررر
مشكووووووووورررر
مشكووووووووورررر
مشكووووووووورررر
مشكووووووووورررر
مشكووووووووورررر
مشكووووووووورررر

----------


## حسين محمدا

موضوع ممممممممممممممممتاز

----------

